# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source >  کمک در کامل کردن پروژه

## sajad_boj71

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان.
یک پروژه دارم.  چند جاش رو نتونستم کامل کنم و  مشکل داره.
میخوام فایلش رو بزارم.
دوستان هر کس تمایل داشت یک نگاه بندازه اگه تونست تکمیلش کنه بزاره تو سایت .
ممنون میشم.

----------


## Jozef

نمیشه دانلود کرد. لطفا چک کنید.

----------


## sajad_boj71

دوست عزیز میشه دانلود کرد من دوباره چک کردم.
لطفا روی عکس فلاپی کلیک کن و از صفحه باز شده دانلود را انتخاب کن.
اگر نتونستی از لینک زیر دانلود کن.
http://www.persiangig.com/pages/down...r/beheshti.rar

----------


## gbg

یه توضیحی میدادی می گفتی چی هست؟ و کجاش مشکل داری؟

----------


## Jozef

من هنوز مشکل عدم دانلود رو دارم.

----------


## sajad_boj71

دوست عزیز gbg.
اگه پروژه رو دانلود کرده باشی تو خود برنامه من توضیح دادم که کجای برنامه مشکل داره.
ولی حالا اینجا هم میگم:1-مشکل اول مربوط به پر شدن اوتوماتیک فیلد شماره شناسنامه است که وقتی نام و نام خانوادگی و نام پدر رو بزنی شماره شناسنامه اوتوماتیک پر بشه
2-مشکل دوم هم مربوط به گزارش گیری هست که وقتی پروژه رو خودت ببینی نتوجه میشی.
اما دوست گرامی آقای jozef
به خدا میشه دانلود کرد من خودم چند بار دانلود کردم و جواب داده احتمالا مشکل از سیستم شماست.

----------


## mandbigS

دوست عزیز بهتره کد قسمتی که مشکل داری رو اینجا بذاری تا باهم بحث کنیم ... فکر کنم اینجوری بیشتر به نتیجه می رسیم ...

----------


## #target

لینک مستقیم دانلود . برای کسانی که مشکل دارند

http://sajadboj71.persiangig.com/other/beheshti.rar

----------


## sajad_boj71

دوست عزیز mandbigS با گذاشتن کد مشکل من حل نمیشه وگرنه این کار رو میکردم.
بی زحمت برنامه رو دانلود کنید و اگه میتونید مشکلش رو حل کنید

----------


## عیسی بهشتی

سلام به همه دوستان پویا
دوست عزیز درمورد مشکل اول (جستجو) یک برنامه خلاصه تقدیم میشه ولی درمورد گزارشگیری در دیتا رپورت تجربه ای ندارم وشرمنده هستم اگر کریستال رپورت بود شاید!
 حتما دوستان کمک خواهند فرمود . 
موفق باشید

----------


## sajad_boj71

با تشکر از دوستان مخصوصا آقای عیسی بهشتی
مشکل اولم که حل شد.
در مورد مشکل دوم خودمم سعی کردم از کریستال ریپورت استفاده کنم اما موفق نشدم.
لطفا اگه میشه نحوه استفاده کریستا ریپورت برای مشکل دومم رو هم بگید اگر هم امکانش هست یک لینکی برای دانلود کریستال ریپورت بدبد.
ممنون

----------


## mehdikhazaei

> سلام به همه دوستان پویا
> دوست عزیز درمورد مشکل اول (جستجو) یک برنامه خلاصه تقدیم میشه ولی درمورد گزارشگیری در دیتا رپورت تجربه ای ندارم وشرمنده هستم اگر کریستال رپورت بود شاید!
>  حتما دوستان کمک خواهند فرمود . 
> موفق باشید




چگونه در دیتا بیس باید اکس ام ال  را اضافه کنم.
چگونه یک مقدار که در تکست باکس وارد شده را در کریستال ریپورت نمایش بدم؟
danialkhazaei@yahoo.com

----------


## sarah1361

> چگونه در دیتا بیس باید اکس ام ال را اضافه کنم.
> چگونه یک مقدار که در تکست باکس وارد شده را در کریستال ریپورت نمایش بدم؟
> danialkhazaei@yahoo.com


 


برای نمایش محتوای textbox از پارامتر استفاده کن

----------


## saeed410

دوست عزیز .شما باید فیلدی رو که میخوایی به صورت اتوماتیک اضافه بشه از نوع Auto number تعریف کنی. پس زمان Insert  کردن دیگه نیازی نیست شما فیلد مورد نظر رو قید کنی.

----------

